# Training exercise to strengthen tendon and ligaments



## SOD-WC (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure if there is a topic on "Training exercise to strengthen tendon and ligaments" already,if so can someone point me to that thread? 
otherwise my question is, are there any exercise that can help achieve it? i heard that the YJKYM trains the ligaments and tendons, but that is only to lower half what about the top?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jobo (Mar 3, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> Not sure if there is a topic on "Training exercise to strengthen tendon and ligaments" already,if so can someone point me to that thread?
> otherwise my question is, are there any exercise that can help achieve it? i heard that the YJKYM trains the ligaments and tendons, but that is only to lower half what about the top?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


why have you come to the conclusion your tendons need strengthening? That are already pretty tough by design, they are the bodies equivalent of steel cables, you have to go well outside your normal activerty range to damage them. The normal problem to is getting them to lengthen, not making them stronger

do active things to increase your muscle strengh and flexability and the tendons and ligaments will develop in sympathy to to the muscles, OR  its impossible to develop tendons with out doing the muscles, and impossible to develop muscles with out doing the tendons 

if you have,a specific problem , like say the ankle tendon, then puts lots of ankle exercises in to your routeen


----------



## yak sao (Mar 3, 2018)

I would say that you will find this built into the system already. The first form is going to help build functional flexibility in the body, the third form is going to help build elasticity into the body, and the weapons will help strengthen the body as a whole.

Add to that pull ups, push ups, some reasonable weight training and yoga type stretching movements and I think you've got a pretty good recipe.


----------



## KPM (Mar 3, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> Not sure if there is a topic on "Training exercise to strengthen tendon and ligaments" already,if so can someone point me to that thread?
> otherwise my question is, are there any exercise that can help achieve it? i heard that the YJKYM trains the ligaments and tendons, but that is only to lower half what about the top?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



From a medical point of view, there is no such thing as exercise to strengthen ligaments and tendons.  Ligaments are not a contractile tissue and are not connected to contractile tissue.  Any work to focus on ligaments is simply going to  stretch them out.   Tendons are not contractile either.  The muscle fibers are coated and supported by fascia.  This fascia comes together at the end of the muscle to form the tendon which anchors the muscle.  Typically, when martial artists are talking about developing "tendon strength" what they really mean is that they are learning to recruit muscle fibers closer to the attachments of the muscle rather than at the belly of the muscle.  It can also mean they are developing better motor control over the muscle so that they are recruiting more of the muscle fibers at once without having to bulk up.


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 4, 2018)

THANKS Jobo, Y Sao and KPM, This is great advice, thanks everyone!! This is heaps better then what google gave me.
so in summery, focuse on stretches and general fitness.

So as a off topic, in addition to doing the forms. Will free weights or body weight training yield better results for martial arts in WC. Im still slightly confused, in WC we focus on structure so "technically" i do not need muscels right?


----------



## pdg (Mar 4, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> in WC we focus on structure so "technically" i do not need muscels right?



Not that I know anything about WC, but without working muscles how do you hold structure?


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Not that I know anything about WC, but without working muscles how do you hold structure?



well there are muscels involved but not emphasize to a point where ill look like a body builder........ not saying thats a bad thing, im sure more muscles will pack more punch. then i also read somewhere saying more muscels slow u down.
The internet is a wonderful place for information right or wrong.


----------



## jobo (Mar 4, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> THANKS Jobo, Y Sao and KPM, This is great advice, thanks everyone!! This is heaps better then what google gave me.
> so in summery, focuse on stretches and general fitness.
> 
> So as a off topic, in addition to doing the forms. Will free weights or body weight training yield better results for martial arts in WC. Im still slightly confused, in WC we focus on structure so "technically" i do not need muscels right?


either or a combination of both is fine, you won't end up looking like a body builder, body builders have a lot of trouble looking like body builders


----------



## KPM (Mar 4, 2018)

What Jobo said!     Building strength and flexibility is a  good thing, regardless of what your athletic activity may be.  When working on strength just focus on resistance that allows a moderate amount of repetitions (10-15).   Using a large amount of weight such that you can only do 5 or 6 reps at a time is what builds bulk and can slow you down.


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 4, 2018)

thanks all, off to the gym i go to get that "Bruce lee" body. an 8 pack, big chest and lats


----------



## pdg (Mar 4, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> thanks all, off to the gym i go to get that "Bruce lee" body. an 8 pack, big chest and lats



I've got one of those 8 packs - problem is that it's hidden behind a family pack


----------



## jobo (Mar 4, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> thanks all, off to the gym i go to get that "Bruce lee" body. an 8 pack, big chest and lats



its a funny thing, but the Bruce lee  look is what most people, even body builders want to look like,  ir rather they want to have that " toned" look.  so that visible muscle and relatively low body fat. Which is more or less what you will get, if you work out to a sensible degree, don't consume 5000 calories a,day and keep off anabolic steroid.

which is what a lot  of " body builders " do, which is how they get to look like a prize bull.  If you take a look at a natural body builders class, apart from looking really silly as they have covered themselfs in gold paint , youl notice they look more like Bruce than arnie


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> its a funny thing, but the Bruce lee  look is what most people, even body builders want to look like,  ir rather they want to have that " toned" look.  so that visible muscle and relatively low body fat. Which is more or less what you will get, if you work out to a sensible degree, don't consume 5000 calories a,day and keep off anabolic steroid.
> 
> which is what a lot  of " body builders " do, which is how they get to look like a prize bull.  If you take a look at a natural body builders class, apart from looking really silly as they have covered themselfs in gold paint , youl notice they look more like Bruce than arnie



i could never get how they are able to consume so much yet not gain fat. Weight lifting cannot possibly burn that much energy, and i dont think I've ever seen a body builder do cardio. 

exercise to a "sensible degree" is open to all sorts of interpretations, ill try my best to be sensible lol


----------



## jobo (Mar 4, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> i could never get how they are able to consume so much yet not gain fat. Weight lifting cannot possibly burn that much energy, and i dont think I've ever seen a body builder do cardio.
> 
> exercise to a "sensible degree" is open to all sorts of interpretations, ill try my best to be sensible lol


they are in an unholy cycle of taking steroids, doing quite ridiculasly heavy exercises, which you can only do on steroids and eating VAST,amounts of food, to " bulk" . Then when they are the size of a,double,wardrobe, they " cut" which means they drop to 800 calories a,day and take,another,cocktail of drugs to get the fat off, but then they loose a lot of muscle, so they go back to the beginning and,start the,steroids again.

repeat, repeat repeat,  steroids are,wonderful, apart from the,skin ulceration, erectile dysfunction and the violent mood swings and deep depression, obviously.

god god NO, cardio gives you female hormones and steals your muscles, then you need more steroids

sensible for you, its fairly obvious if you are walking like a,crab all week you might have over done it


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 4, 2018)

i t


jobo said:


> they are in an unholy cycle of taking steroids, doing quite ridiculasly heavy exercises, which you can only do on steroids and eating VAST,amounts of food, to " bulk" . Then when they are the size of a,double,wardrobe, they " cut" which means they drop to 800 calories a,day and take,another,cocktail of drugs to get the fat off, but then they loose a lot of muscle, so they go back to the beginning and,start the,steroids again.
> 
> repeat, repeat repeat,  steroids are,wonderful, apart from the,skin ulceration, erectile dysfunction and the violent mood swings and deep depression, obviously.
> 
> ...



i think ill just stick to 100% natural exercise and MA. give the steroids a miss those side effects are not worth it, i want EVERYTHING to be functioning (if u know what i mean). Body buildings seems like a lot of work to make ur shirt look tight  lol


----------



## wckf92 (Mar 4, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> Body buildings seems like a lot of work to make ur shirt look tight  lol



Just buy a smaller shirt...


----------



## pdg (Mar 4, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> Just buy a smaller shirt...



Pie and cake make my shirts look tight...


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 5, 2018)

I have had a few friends who are powerlifters, and they would do specific exercises to strengthen tendons and ligaments, not for lifting purposes (contractile) but for stability in joints.

For example, just holding very heavy dumbbells (like a farmers walk, but not moving) until you can’t. I am told that this helped with wrists, elbows and shoulders.

Outside of that, there is a set of exercises called I Chin Ching in a book that Yang Jwing Ming out a number of years back...”Muscle/Tendon Changing Classic,” I believe.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> well there are muscels involved but not emphasize to a point where ill look like a body builder........ not saying thats a bad thing, im sure more muscles will pack more punch. then i also read somewhere saying more muscels slow u down.
> The internet is a wonderful place for information right or wrong.



Look at a sprinter.


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 6, 2018)

meaning they are lean and fast? i have never seen a muscular sprinter.....well not a successful one anyway LOL


----------



## Poppity (Mar 7, 2018)

Just going to add my random penny/dimes worth, from information everyone already knows as its all across the internet/

I think when people talk about strengthening tendons and ligaments they are mainly talking about for grip and to strengthen the fingers. The strength for this is not so much in the tendons and ligaments but in the muscles in the hand and in the forearm.  There are a wide range of exercises to strengthen these muscles which can be found off the internet.  By exercising any muscles you will also strengthen your tendons and ligaments, and the case of the hand stronger tendons assist mainly in it being less likely you will get a finger injury. Tendons and ligaments can be strengthened with exercise but it takes a lot longer to obtain an improvement than in muscles.

There are a lot of anecdotal stories about from climbers which suggest the degradation of hypertrophied tendons is slower than for muscles )when the use their finger for hanging) but I am not aware of any peer reviewed papers on it.

The three prayers to Buddha is good at stretching out your muscles, tendons and ligaments in your arm, but I don't think its going to get you any power.

When exercising muscles generally lots of people decide about balancing power from the weight you lift, against endurance for the period of time you can do it. As you exercise for a long period, with a similar stress load, lactic acid is released into the muscle resulting in the muscles becoming denser and smaller. Whereas if you concentrate on power lifting for short reps, your muscles will grow big for the power required, but your endurance will not be so great.  In my own opinion exercise for MA is all about finding a balance between the two, because one is not so useful without the other.

If you want a 6 pack look, which I guess is for people who like to walk around with their shirt off, you will need to get your body fat down to 7%, the easiest way to do this is probably to keep exercising but cut out dairy and fried foods.


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 7, 2018)

Snark said:


> Just going to add my random penny/dimes worth, from information everyone already knows as its all across the internet/
> 
> I think when people talk about strengthening tendons and ligaments they are mainly talking about for grip and to strengthen the fingers. The strength for this is not so much in the tendons and ligaments but in the muscles in the hand and in the forearm.  There are a wide range of exercises to strengthen these muscles which can be found off the internet.  By exercising any muscles you will also strengthen your tendons and ligaments, and the case of the hand stronger tendons assist mainly in it being less likely you will get a finger injury. Tendons and ligaments can be strengthened with exercise but it takes a lot longer to obtain an improvement than in muscles.
> 
> ...


thanks snark!!! great response and heaps of help full information, didnt even cross my mind the SLT form was that useful in stretching out everything. 

on a side note.....NO FRY FOOD  ..........i'll have to reconsider this 6 pack body figure.


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2018)

Snark said:


> Just going to add my random penny/dimes worth, from information everyone already knows as its all across the internet/
> 
> I think when people talk about strengthening tendons and ligaments they are mainly talking about for grip and to strengthen the fingers. The strength for this is not so much in the tendons and ligaments but in the muscles in the hand and in the forearm.  There are a wide range of exercises to strengthen these muscles which can be found off the internet.  By exercising any muscles you will also strengthen your tendons and ligaments, and the case of the hand stronger tendons assist mainly in it being less likely you will get a finger injury. Tendons and ligaments can be strengthened with exercise but it takes a lot longer to obtain an improvement than in muscles.
> 
> ...


what has given you to come to the conclusion that lactic acid results in muscles becoming denser and smaller ?

 burning lactic acid durring endurance exercises results in the muscle carry a lot more glycogen and water, which makes the muscle more squishy and bigger


----------



## Poppity (Mar 7, 2018)

hey no worries. I am just goofing off work a bit.

The cutting out of dairy and fried food is not forever, its just to create the deficit to get the weight and body fat down.  Just to be boring... for example, to lose weight you will need to create a deficit of about 3,500 calories to lose just 1lb of weight. Whichever body plan or diet is sold, beneath all of the glitter is the point of creating this deficit, which is generally done through exercise and diet (as its very difficult to do it only concentrating on one, if not impossible). but once you have created the deficit and its lasted long enough to get where you want its all about maintenance.... so fried food is back on the menu.

saying all this... like most Brits, I like my beer warm, which is why my six pack is always covered.


----------



## Poppity (Mar 7, 2018)

hey jobo... you didn't like my crappy explanation of slow twitch and fast twitch muscles fibres.?? fair enough it wasn't very good. The slow twitch muscle fibres for endurance are mainly aerobic, meaning they need a better blood supply to more efficiently get oxygen, one of the easiest ways for the body to do this, is to not increase the muscle size but to increase density of everything capillaries, mitochondria etc , as opposed to fast twitch muscles for power lifting, which are anerobic, less dense and have larger glycogen stores.


----------



## pdg (Mar 7, 2018)

If you lose weight just by cutting out one or two 'groups' of food, then reintroduce those as before you'll just put the weight back on.

It's entirely possible to lose weight with diet alone, it's just not usually that healthy. Just look at all the women who constantly yo-yo by starving themselves in spring to get the beach body, then pile it all back on over autumn/winter with comfort food.

It's quite simple, yet complicated...

You need your intake to be less than what you're using to lose weight, equal to maintain weight. If you change or introduce exercise, you could eat more and still lose weight 

Either reduce intake or increase usage, they both work. It's better to do a bit of both and don't try to get results in a week though...


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2018)

Snark said:


> hey jobo... you didn't like my crappy explanation of slow twitch and fast twitch muscles fibres.?? fair enough it wasn't very good. The slow twitch muscle fibres for endurance are mainly aerobic, meaning they need a better blood supply to more efficiently get oxygen, one of the easiest ways for the body to do this, is to not increase the muscle size but to increase density of everything capillaries, mitochondria etc , as opposed to fast twitch muscles for power lifting, which are anerobic, less dense and have larger glycogen stores.


that doesn't alter the fact that the result of endurance exercise is to increase the glycogen and water in the muscle which makes them bigger AND less dense, not the other way round as you would have it.

how exactly does a capillary become more dense, ?


----------



## Poppity (Mar 7, 2018)

a capillary does not become more dense... density means "the quantity of people or things in a given area or space." so when someone says "increasing the density of everything" they mean increasing the quantity of everything in a given area

I hope that helps. 
If you get this we can move on to the next point.


----------



## pdg (Mar 7, 2018)

Snark said:


> a capillary does not become more dense... density means "the quantity of people or things in a given area or space." so when someone says "increasing the density of everything" they mean increasing the quantity of everything in a given area
> 
> I hope that helps.
> If you get this we can move on to the next point.



That's a secondary meaning, as in 'population density'.

Primary meaning is 'quantity of mass per unit volume' (or 'degree of compactness of a substance' from another source).

So, I'd agree that the first way to interpret your statement would have been to increase the density of the individual capillaries...


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2018)

Snark said:


> a capillary does not become more dense... density means "the quantity of people or things in a given area or space." so when someone says "increasing the density of everything" they mean increasing the quantity of everything in a given area
> 
> I hope that helps.
> If you get this we can move on to the next point.


no, density mean weight by volume, ie more weight less volume, not more things in a given space.

and you said smaller and more dense, and it doesn't make muscles " smaller"


----------



## pdg (Mar 7, 2018)

jobo said:


> no, density mean weight by volume, ie more weight less volume, not more things in a given space



Well...

You can increase the relative density of a space by putting more things in that space. People in a room, marbles in a jar (capillaries in a space).

What that doesn't do is alter the density of those things - people/marbles don't individually increase in density because there are more of them.

To increase the density of a person requires a change in structure (more muscle, less fat), to change the density of a marble usually requires a different material. Likewise, to change the density of a capillary means filling it with something...


Edit: oh, just a little extra point - weight has nothing to do with it... It's mass.

An object of a certain mass only has weight when it's acted on by an external force (like gravity) - an object on earth with a weight of 1lb 'weighs' nothing in space, but it's mass and density haven't changed


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2018)

pdg said:


> Well...
> 
> You can increase the relative density of a space by putting more things in that space. People in a room, marbles in a jar (capillaries in a space).
> 
> ...


yes, but that only if the things added are the same and the space is constant, adding glycogen to muscle tissue, increases the volume  and as glycogen is lighter than muscle tissue decreased the density .

its like a) putting your marbles in a bigger jar and then adding marble sized foam rubber balls.


----------



## jobo (Mar 7, 2018)

the whole rep range thing is miss understood,it has all most nothing to do with the number of reps and everything to do with time under tension, with tension being the force exerted on the muscle, ie the weight, and time how long you load it for

it seem that the best time under tension for stimulating muscle growth is as much as you can do for 1minete, or say 12 - 5 second reps, or twice the,weight for 30 seconds or half the weight for 120 seconds. They all end up much the same in that muscles are over loaded and stimulated to grow. Ok they don't all provoke the same mechanism for growth, but they all grow muscle. Cycling or running loads the mucle far less, but over a much longer time, so you can still look at it as time under tension and still get muscle growth.

a good all round program for strengh/ fitness will hit all the rep ranges and as a bonus grown muscle as a result in all ranges

people who are cycling or running to get good at cycling it running go to great lengths to limit the mucle growth as its extra weight to carry, so silly diets and nearly no protein, muscles can't grow with out protein


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 7, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> meaning they are lean and fast? i have never seen a muscular sprinter.....well not a successful one anyway LOL









U serious bro?


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 7, 2018)

Eric_H said:


> U serious bro?


come on you cant use that as comparison, the other guy must be a marathon runner on the extreme end. 
oh and the guy on the right is more rounded, he doesnt look like a body builder.


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 7, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> i could never get how they are able to consume so much yet not gain fat. Weight lifting cannot possibly burn that much energy, and i dont think I've ever seen a body builder do cardio.



That's because you've clearly never been to a gym. 



SOD-WC said:


> come on you cant use that as comparison, the other guy must be a marathon runner on the extreme end.
> oh and the guy on the right is more rounded, he doesnt look like a body builder.








^ Fastest man alive. You going to tell me he doesn't lift?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2018)

pdg said:


> If you lose weight just by cutting out one or two 'groups' of food, then reintroduce those as before you'll just put the weight back on.
> 
> It's entirely possible to lose weight with diet alone, it's just not usually that healthy. Just look at all the women who constantly yo-yo by starving themselves in spring to get the beach body, then pile it all back on over autumn/winter with comfort food.
> 
> ...


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2018)

By they way aparently there is stretching for tendons and ligaments If you are mad keen for that sort of thing


----------



## KabutoKouji (Mar 7, 2018)

Coiling Set Qi Gong certainly seems to help me in this respect - though most of it is mainly only for the upper body, the last two movements do target the knees and hips though


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric_H said:


> That's because you've clearly never been to a gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok you got me there ....... but as a last attemp to continue this argument will you accept the suggestion of good genetics?


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric_H said:


> That's because you've clearly never been to a gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also your assumption is semi correct ive been to the gym a few times but it doesnt give me the same joy, as a dojo so didnt stay any longer then 2-3 months at a time. its a local gym so my assumptions my be somewhat limited.


----------



## Poppity (Mar 8, 2018)

the meaning of a word depends on the context it is used in.  If I already stated "smaller", I would not need to say dense as well, unless dense meant something else. As you point out, stating capillaries become more compacted in substance, does not make sense, whereas the other meaning of dense does, so the context and meaning of the word should be clear... however, as there appears to be a consensus that you should read stuff without considering the context... I meant dense as in stupid... your capillaries become more stupid... great! internet validation for all you.

With the above examples there is a clear difference between sprinters for short distances like Ussain Bolt, which relies primarily on anaerobic fast twitch muscles (which generally get much bigger) as opposed to marathon runners which rely on aerobic slow twitch muscles which are a lot more about efficient blood supply, so they don't get as big, and if you were a power lifter, and switch, yeah, your muscles will get smaller.

With the above example, how come Ussain Bolt the fastest man alive isn't winning all of the marathons and every endurance race ever.... maybe because... your capillaries become more stupid...

Really I don't care enough at this point.. for the OP, you may find this guy useful for home exercises and general info, I did, back before my family and old age. He has posted everything on nutrition, exercise on weight loss, all for free.

Scooby's Home Fitness And Bodybuilding Workouts


----------



## pdg (Mar 8, 2018)

Snark said:


> back before my family and old age.



So you don't do much now you're old and have kids?

Your profile says your age is 41.

If you choose to consider that 'old' then your previous exercise must have increased your density (pick your own definition )


----------



## Poppity (Mar 8, 2018)

Fair do. But I challenge anyone with young kids to honestly say they don't feel old.

... and I never said I wasn't dense, I am both compact and stupid.


----------



## pdg (Mar 8, 2018)

Snark said:


> Fair do. But I challenge anyone with young kids to honestly say they don't feel old.



You're going to have to define old too 

Next month my kids will be 9 and 6...

They introduced a different set of priorities and responsibilities - along with a host of new challenges, but I'm still a big kid.

It's great - I get to watch cartoons, play with lego, figure out how to program rpi games, dress up and go trick or treating, take them cycling - and they're the reason I got the chance to start tkd.

So, old? No, don't think so.

A bit more grown up? Well, yes (I have to say yes to that in case the wife reads this )


----------



## Poppity (Mar 8, 2018)

My kids are 4 and 6 months, the teething of the youngest means I am up most nights walking him to sleep, making me grouchy, achy and erratic in the day. So my feeling old comes from that and apologies for the grouchiness..

My view on being old, comes about from me slowly falling out of touch with the vernacular of the youth, and learning new slang words and meanings like Peng, Tonks etc. as well as hearing about people doing "balloons," at the weekend.

Glad to hear you got to start TKD, it was the second martial art I began learning, I really enjoyed it... well until the instructor skipped town after some warrant for this arrest came out for him due to getting into a fight and smashing some place up.  The police visited the school a couple of times looking for him... but we never saw him again, the senior instructors tried to take over, but it just fizzled out... oh well.


----------



## pdg (Mar 8, 2018)

Snark said:


> the teething of the youngest means I am up most nights walking him to sleep, making me grouchy, achy and erratic in the day.



Our first could rarely be walked to sleep - 3am drives usually sorted it...

The second seemed more work than the first - one always managed to wake the other so I had both to deal with.

Sleep deprived has been my natural state since being a teenager, so that sort of stuff never really bothered me.

That's something that getting chronologically older has affected though, 5-6 hours is getting more normal instead of 3-4 - I'll still skip a night's sleep a few times a month...

I did think extra exercise would change that more than it has...


----------



## SOD-WC (Mar 8, 2018)

pdg said:


> Our first could rarely be walked to sleep - 3am drives usually sorted it...
> 
> The second seemed more work than the first - one always managed to wake the other so I had both to deal with.
> 
> ...


you'll think we'll learn after getting the first one, but somehow you forget all the pain and thats how u fall into the trap of doing it all over again.


----------



## jobo (Mar 8, 2018)

Snark said:


> the meaning of a word depends on the context it is used in.  If I already stated "smaller", I would not need to say dense as well, unless dense meant something else. As you point out, stating capillaries become more compacted in substance, does not make sense, whereas the other meaning of dense does, so the context and meaning of the word should be clear... however, as there appears to be a consensus that you should read stuff without considering the context... I meant dense as in stupid... your capillaries become more stupid... great! internet validation for all you.
> 
> With the above examples there is a clear difference between sprinters for short distances like Ussain Bolt, which relies primarily on anaerobic fast twitch muscles (which generally get much bigger) as opposed to marathon runners which rely on aerobic slow twitch muscles which are a lot more about efficient blood supply, so they don't get as big, and if you were a power lifter, and switch, yeah, your muscles will get smaller.
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter how you dance round, endurance exercise. Does NOT make you muscles smaller, stopping power lifting might, but that's alack of power lifting that causes the decrease, not what if anything you replace it with.

AND

aerobic excessive is dependent on blood, just as much a aerobics exercises is, it just doesn't require as much oxygen, but it does require an efficient blood supply and capillaries  development. Haven't you noticed that after a Heavy lift, the mucles is swollen full of blood, how do you think that got there?, capillaries perhaps !

its a strange coincidence, that you linked to @Scooby, he received death threats to himself and family, after posting that,aerobic exercises did NOT make your muscles smaller.


----------



## Poppity (Mar 8, 2018)

ok..
point 1) can you provide a reference to your claim Scooby received death threats after posing aerobic exercises did NOT make your muscles smaller... because EVERYTHING I have read, states it was because his house was co-owned by another man, and it was some homophobic cockwombles who did the death threats because of that... so just give me a reference to your facts on this that would be great.
point 2) the physiological needs of slow twitch and fast twitch muscles are different, I don't know why you refuse to acknowledge this, but to be honest, I am bored of it, I disagree with you, you disagree with me we both think the other is talking out their *** so I don't see what the point of carrying on with this line of discussion is... unless my opinion really matters to you.. and I am guessing it doesn't.

So if you could give me the Scooby reference about the aerobic exercise that would be great


----------



## Martial D (Mar 8, 2018)

Snark said:


> ok..
> point 1) can you provide a reference to your claim Scooby received death threats after posing aerobic exercises did NOT make your muscles smaller... because EVERYTHING I have read, states it was because his house was co-owned by another man, and it was some homophobic cockwombles who did the death threats because of that... so just give me a reference to your facts on this that would be great.
> point 2) the physiological needs of slow twitch and fast twitch muscles are different, I don't know why you refuse to acknowledge this, but to be honest, I am bored of it, I disagree with you, you disagree with me we both think the other is talking out their *** so I don't see what the point of carrying on with this line of discussion is... unless my opinion really matters to you.. and I am guessing it doesn't.
> 
> So if you could give me the Scooby reference about the aerobic exercise that would be great


You aren't a true MT member until you have had the banging your head against the wall Jobo experience at least once.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 8, 2018)

Martial D said:


> You aren't a true MT member until you have had the banging your head against the wall Jobo experience at least once.
> 
> Welcome to MT.



Solved by putting him on ignore in my case. 

As for the 'old bit you lot are discussing my kids are 40 and 32............. so kids you've a long way to go yet.


----------



## Poppity (Mar 9, 2018)

ha! maybe I am not as old as I feel, I guess it is all subjective.

...and I hadn't realise I had just gone through a rite of passage.  but Genuine thanks to Jobo for making it possible.


----------



## VPT (Mar 12, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> Outside of that, there is a set of exercises called I Chin Ching in a book that Yang Jwing Ming out a number of years back...”Muscle/Tendon Changing Classic,” I believe.



The Yi Jin Jing (易筋经) is a Shaolin Qigong set, containing apparently anything from 10 to 30 postures depending on the lineage. It seems like a general upright deep-tissue stretching set common in CMA, might be good for limbering up your tight spots and tensions around the body. Not a bad thing to add to one's exercise routine, but it wouldn't replace strength training in any kind of way.

Per the meaning of "jin"; the character 筋 has a bamboo radical over a meat radical and "power", which together form another character. It can refer to both muscles and tendons, but also the blue veins under your skin as well as anything resembling them: leaf veins, stringy bits in old veggies, etc. It appears even in the word for gluten, which is literally "(wheat) flour jin".

Here's a clip a Shaolin guy doing the Yi Jin Jing set, seems like Shi De Yang to me.


----------



## gucia6 (Apr 18, 2018)

Snark said:


> Fair do. But I challenge anyone with young kids to honestly say they don't feel old.
> 
> ... and I never said I wasn't dense, I am both compact and stupid.


I do not feel as old looking at my kids as when I learn how young some of my colleagues at work are .


Anyway, de-dusting the topic a bit.

What exercises/streches would you recommend after thumb injury?
I have slightly torn ulnar collateral ligament in thumb (so called skier's thumb), at the moment still in splint (so annoying and frustrating, at least I still can kick).
After it is healed I will start rehab, but I wonder if apart to regular physiotherapy are there any kinds of exercises I could do additionally to get better sooner or improve to prevent re-injury in the future. My training involves elements of jujitsu, so grabbing, twisting wrists included.


----------



## Bino TWT (May 19, 2018)

OMG I thought the whole tendon and ligament thing blew over in the WCF on FB...


----------



## SOD-WC (May 19, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> OMG I thought the whole tendon and ligament thing blew over in the WCF on FB...


Do you have a link to that FB page?


----------



## Bino TWT (May 19, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> Do you have a link to that FB page?



There's a group on facebook called the Wing Chun Forum. It's like 85,000 practitioners worldwide. Different waves of fads come and go.... Lots of nonsense at times, but there's a lot of really great and really skilled people in there. Check it out.


----------



## Highlander (May 23, 2018)

SOD-WC said:


> In WC we focus on structure so "technically" i do not need muscels right?



This is a common misconception with Wing Tsun (Chun) people. But structure isn't lack of muscle, it's simply using the *right* muscles. For example using the triceps to punch, instead of the biceps. You still use a muscle to punch, but you have to learn to use only the triceps (and to use them in a relaxed manor). Have the triceps developed and strong well make you punch harder. But you can't just grow your triceps without also worrying about the strength of your biceps.


----------



## jobo (May 23, 2018)

gucia6 said:


> I do not feel as old looking at my kids as when I learn how young some of my colleagues at work are .
> 
> 
> Anyway, de-dusting the topic a bit.
> ...


Gripping things is good, a tennis ball or in my case I used pulling and holding the brake on a mountain bike


----------



## jobo (May 23, 2018)

Highlander said:


> This is a common misconception with Wing Tsun (Chun) people. But structure isn't lack of muscle, it's simply using the *right* muscles. For example using the triceps to punch, instead of the biceps. You still use a muscle to punch, but you have to learn to use only the triceps (and to use them in a relaxed manor). Have the triceps developed and strong well make you punch harder. But you can't just grow your triceps without also worrying about the strength of your biceps.


I'm with you there , except you really canT punch with a bicep , the issue is that people punch with the shoulder and forget the triceps and triceps are difficult to build for much the same reason,push ups etc aRe done with momentum from the shoulder, the triceps harDley  look in


----------

